# Painting under a roofed porch in the rain?



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

Obviously I wouldnt be painting anything that was getting wet, but I need to get 13 screen frames painted before the carpenter comes to lay the fabric and half-round, and its gonna rain all week here .


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Been there. I've saved _many_ a wood screen or storm window in the garage or on the porch for a rainy day. Hey, at least you can still work on the job. :thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Yup, 

screens and shutters = rainy day work

It was either that or bowling


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

HQP2005 said:


> Obviously I wouldnt be painting anything that was getting wet, but I need to get 13 screen frames painted before the carpenter comes to lay the fabric and half-round, and its gonna rain all week here .


Not sure how many coats your trying to get on in a day but keep in mind things won't dry fast, we used to use a fan if we were trying to get multiple coats on in a day. It don't help a lot but it does a little


----------

